# ISTJ Enneagram 4w5, is it possible?



## narawithherthought (Jun 10, 2014)

I have a close friend. When she tested MBTI, her sensing and intuition are rather balanced. However, she took a test a lot but the results are always same ISTJ, the second chance is ISFJ or ISFP. She never tested INTJ. I analyzed her and I am definitely sure she is ISTJ.

And then, she took enneagram test. The result is 4w5. She told me that 4w5 is suit her well. But is it possible an ISTJ has enneagram 4w5 because I always think that 4w5 is usually an intuitive person.

edit: ah, I wrote on the wrong thread. I thought this is ISTJ thread.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

That is one of the strangest combinations I've ever heard of... However, I'm sure its possible! Human personality is amazingly complex and diverse.


----------



## narawithherthought (Jun 10, 2014)

charlie.elliot said:


> That is one of the strangest combinations I've ever heard of... However, I'm sure its possible! Human personality is amazingly complex and diverse.


I know I know that's why I ask.  However, I also ask this question in enneagram 4 board. They said that maybe I was wrong typing her but I am really sure she is ISTJ after analyzing from all questions that I asked to her. But, she also makes statement that the description of 4 is the most fit for her. That's why I confuse. I don't know about enneagram too much so, I can't say too much about this. And by the way she has tendency to not behave like the stereotype of ISTJ. She is more calm, disorganized, never ask other to do what her way or manipulate someone, and seem like nothing happened in her mind because of her plain face. When she annoys about something, it's hard to tell. She is also awkward with other people.

But, yes, nothing is impossible. But maybe this makes me sense because I can get along with her pretty well. I saw herself in myself.


----------

